# Chrome Body Trim Removal/Color Matching



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone remove the trim on the body of the car and color match it?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

bacardicj151 said:


> Anyone remove the trim on the body of the car and color match it?


 i have i have lol 

any questions in particular ? 


















dont mind the waterfest colors 
the trim was done a while back 
bottom all around removed and color matched....top trim is plasti dipped for now. going to remove it and color match it soon


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

opcorn: 

How do u remove the pieces?


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> opcorn:
> 
> How do u remove the pieces?


 :facepalm:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> opcorn:
> 
> How do u remove the pieces?


 This. 

Or did you just tape off and paint?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ok so the first time i did it...i plastidipped it...so i tapped off and sprayed. 

now to get it painted...i took everything off 

the 4 door's are held by double sided tape...just make sure to use something thin to get in there and cut the tape. then paint and re tape using 3M double sided tape (dont use the really thin one..i learned my lesson) 

and the rear bumper is tricky....you need to 100% remove the rear bumper. if you start to remove it (like do it half ass) you can get some of the clips out but not all of them 

the best way to do it is the right way...remove the rear bumper, remove the clips paint and clip in.... 

*****for putting the pieces back in...just put them in..no need to remove the bumper again 

the rear is a 3 piece set + 4 doors 

if you guys like color matching..take a look at my interior


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

here is me removing the bumper 



















im sorry these pictures are old and the interior was dirty 

also i Painted my diffuser and those 2 red market lights/reflectors in the back also body color


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

All chrome gone with vinyl

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> Anyone remove the trim on the body of the car and color match it?


 You can do it using vinyl without taking anything off of the car. The vinyl can be removed when you are done with the car and vinyl shops can color match. Even metallic black. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

2013 CC Addict said:


> You can do it using vinyl without taking anything off of the car. The vinyl can be removed when you are done with the car and *vinyl shops can color match*. Even metallic black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 Interested to hear more about that? I didn't know they could do "custom" color match with vinyl? How accurate is it to the original color, was going to get it painted, but that would be a nice option to un-do it. 

How much of a PITA was it to remove the rear bumper?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

2013 CC Addict said:


> You can do it using vinyl without taking anything off of the car. The vinyl can be removed when you are done with the car and vinyl shops can color match. Even metallic black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 i like vinyl..i use it all the time 

but come on man..it doesn't compare to paint 

and that metallic black 3m looks like **** imo


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

njm23 said:


> Interested to hear more about that? I didn't know they could do "custom" color match with vinyl? How accurate is it to the original color, was going to get it painted, but that would be a nice option to un-do it.
> 
> How much of a PITA was it to remove the rear bumper?


 Did not remove the bumper and Hexis can match any paint sample. Go to any vinyl shop that wraps commercial vehicles and they can do it. Its fairly cheep.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> i like vinyl..i use it all the time
> 
> but come on man..it doesn't compare to paint
> 
> and that metallic black 3m looks like **** imo


 I'm not sure you know what **** looks like with all that **** on your car. IMO


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

I sell Porsches and this is a color to sample Signal green (hexis) wrap on a silver Cayman. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

2013 CC Addict said:


> I'm not sure you know what **** looks like with all that **** on your car. IMO


 I dont drive my cc around with all that **** on it 

it was strictly for show 

I realize painting these pieces requires actual labor... 
Removing the bumper and double sided tape takes time working on your car. 

I realize you pay someone (probably out the ass) to vinyl/powdercoat your car all around...but when you do something yourself like vinyl the car in 1 hour and be as random/creative as could be with whatever resources available....I get jerk Porsche dealers telling me they know better. I met a as* hole dealer when my friend to pick up his gt3rs from service...you remind me of him..almost blew him when you found out what he drives. 

nice cayman addict..that's a real man's car


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> I dont drive my cc around with all that **** on it
> 
> it was strictly for show
> 
> ...


 :bs::facepalm:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

2013 CC Addict said:


> I'm not sure you know what **** looks like with all that **** on your car. IMO


 p.s your in denial..the matallic black 3m looks like complete crap compared it to color matched paint 

im not saying it looks like complete ****....but thats only because anything looks better then chrome 


try to appreciate the fact that no one else on this forum took apart their whole interior and painted it body color......exterior people have done. and once again looks 10x better then wrap


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

CC is my DD. This is my sports car. 








This is my family car

Thank you for the assumption that I'm that old. The truth is I'm 33 and there is no more reason to argue with a young punk like you. I commend you for the fact that you did your own work on your car. I too turn wrenches in my garage on all of my rides and agree that it is the best way to show pride in your ride. Grow up and stop being so defensive.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

if you took a second to appreciate work other people have done instead of ****ting on it talking about how good vinyl looks when paint looks better hands down compared to any spray can you can buy 

i've been on here almost 3 years and i never had to fight with anyone 

you were commenting on how you can vinyl over paint because its easier..... 
I agreed that its easier and said paint looks 10x better IMO.... 
Which it is 100% better looking so its not even my option 

and you automatically started going off how my car is a gay rainbow.....yes i made my car look like a rainbow for show...and it was a lot of fun


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I LIKE RAINBOWS!!! :laugh:


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> I LIKE RAINBOWS!!! :laugh:


 I heard he likes them too..


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

I was never showing it off cause i think it looks great....i was showing it off because its something different that no one else does/did 

I have 2 months till H20..thats 2 months to display my creativity...ill try to rainbow it out so i dont have to hear it from you. My car is a 3 year lease....I can't afford a 30k car non to less 3. 
I'll do as i please with my rental. hate all you want....paint looks better then vinyl.. I'll never give up on that 9/10 people will agree


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Paint does look better I was luckily enough. I got some black metallic vinyl to cover up some parts on my Deep Black Metallic Passat and It matched perfect. I brought them in a front turn signal housing to show them. They has pieces the size I wanted just laying around and I ended up getting them for free.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

And it is removable. That kid has no idea what kind of problem he will have paying for altering a lease vehicle. That is where vinyl makes the most sense.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

2013 CC Addict said:


> And it is removable. That kid has no idea what kind of problem he will have paying for altering a lease vehicle. That is where vinyl makes the most sense.


 VW isn't to picky on altered lease cars as long its not crazy. The people that check the cars before the lease turn in don't know to much. 

I swapped my dads 09 VR6 CC 18" Interlagos wheels on my black passat with my 17" Denvers before the inspection guy came and he had no clue. He wrote off everything was good. 

My dad made me swap back cause he said he felt guilt. I was just to let my dad turn in his CC with my mint rims with 20k on tires. That way I got the rims I wanted and brand new DWS tires.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

You got extra lucky. Vw Audi and Porsche has gotten pretty strict on lease returns since the market change.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

2013 CC Addict said:


> You got extra lucky. Vw Audi and Porsche has gotten pretty strict on lease returns since the market change.


 VW not so much. As long as it has OEM wheels and tires on it are in good condition. They are not to picky. This is what the VW dealership I worked for told me.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

every paint mod i have gotten i have confirmed with my dealer that its cool 
have it in writing 
returning my car with everything color matched. 

they said thank you


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> every paint mod i have gotten i have confirmed with my dealer that its cool
> have it in writing
> returning my car with everything color matched.
> 
> they said thank you


 Honestly the inspection person wouldn't even notice. I wouldn't even worry about it. My buddy had a leased 06 GLI modded to hell and turned in with full exhaust and a few other things on it. The engine bay looked stock and so did the exterior minus the exhaust.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

2013 CC Addict said:


> All chrome gone with vinyl


 So while you're tearing 1slow1.8t a new one here.... 

How'd you do your wheels black then? 
VINYL? :laugh: 


I don't mind blacking out a car/the trim _(looks good, btw)..._but the stock *17"* wheels blacked out :facepalm:


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

I had it all done the day after I bought the car. The wheels are powder coated and will be replaced by 20" 991 Porsche wheels as soon as we get a take off set at my work.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

old picture...top is still oem here....bottom is color matched. 












snobrdrdan said:


> So while you're tearing 1slow1.8t a new one here....
> 
> :facepalm:


 I thought I got a few main point across...believe I won most of the arguments 

The thread started off as who has done what with chrome removal. 
I happen to post pictures with a bunch of vinyl (which has nothing to do with the thread) 

I commented - black 3m looks like sh1t - I never said your car looks like sh1t.....I said imo it looks bad 
"thats only because anything looks better then chrome" 

I had put it on my car months ago and it didn't look good on metallic. 
That's my option - then we heard your option which was uncalled for talking about gay rainbows 

Then throwing in that throw up green cayman.... 
The argument turned into which looks better paint or vinyl 
Its paint Porsche jerk! 

Finally you turned the thread into a **** measuring contest..... 
are you tight that your e and camaro will lose to a GIAC tuned cc?? 
disappointing isn't it. 

3 cars and non of them are fast......


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

The correct answer to the vinyl vs paint question is: nobody cares as long as it works and you think it looks nice. There are some looks that can't be achieved unless you go with one or the other. 

Example: my mirror caps are wrapped in brushed aluminum 3M. Incidentally, there are no brushed aluminum patterned paint that I know of. 








Plus, vinyl is easily removable. So if one day I developed a sudden hatred for them or wanted to change the look again, I can simply peel them off. Paint on the other hand can be the better choice if you're looking for a permanent solution and wanted the painted look to match the rest of the car. 

Personal preference, who knew it existed?


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Well said. The aluminum 3M is actually a nice product. I had my hood, roof and rear deck lid done to my Camaro SS when I first bought it. The texture is very genuine. Great look with the mirrors. When I take the black off of my 13 and go back to the chrome (stock) look I may do the same. Is your emblem blacked out?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

your such a bitch deleting post's to take over the page 

acting like your younger then me 
and its not even your thread 

hope you like my painted trim jerk 

old picture...top is still oem here....bottom is color matched.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes your car actually looked good before you showed your true colors. Grow up kid. Stop hiding behind a computer tough guy. People have opinions get used to it. You didn't even start this thread and look how you high jacked it from the get go. I mean seriously Eugene. :screwy:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

None of my threads that I've started have ever been locked before. 

IB4TL


----------



## alexiguess (Aug 2, 2012)

Thinking about doing black vinyl on a candy white cc (chrome trims, grill). Any thoughts or opinions? Has anyone already done this? Pics anyone? 

I always liked the two-toned look of the e36 3-series.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

I did matte black on my chrome trim. My car is black and you can see it above. Not the 09 but the 13. There is a guy on the "what did you do to your CC today" that has white car with black (painted) trim. White with black looks awesome.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Look at page 152 post # 5290. I think his name is AZ_CC


----------



## alexiguess (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Not sure if I'll try it or not, but it gives me something to think about. I know it's off-topic but that car (and ours in general) need a clear corner mod. Has anyone drilled out the amber insert, or is everyone buying ridiculously priced ecodes? For some reason I haven't caught the mod-bug with this car; been bone stock for two years now.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

My 13 doesn't have that. Go through the discussion I mentioned a moment ago and you will find plenty of people who have done that. I think there is info on there as to how you can get the clear markers as well.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Vinyl is super easy. Try it out and if you don't like it. Peel it off. No harm done to the value of the car at all.


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

*Remove Broken Trim and Reflector*

Ok, so I'm sitting in the parking lot waiting for my wife, and, BOOM, this old dude backs into me and breaks the rear chrome trim and reflector on the driver's side. Good thing I was in the car, he was ready to pull out of the lot and run on me.

Although this guy is going to pay for the repair, if I can just remove the broken pieces without removing the bumper, I can pocket a couple of $$$$ for my aggravation and fix this myself...he'll pay the full $$$$ from the autobody quote of $300. Bumper and paint wasn't damaged.

Any chance these pieces can be replaced without removing the bumper?


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

bump...anyone?


----------

